# Looking for weed'n'feed



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Need a place that still has some recent old stock to purge. I need enough for 2500 sq. ft lot. I prefer something with a wide variety of weed control. Thanks.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Checked Can.T and my local Home D. both empty with only the regular feed. Any help is appreciated. I nomrally use just one bag and it covers what I need.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Weed and Feed is banned in Ontario, unless you have a commercial permit (permit to use, permit to retail). If you are using it for your residential lawn, you won't find any unless you know someone who is willing sell you some without a permit. Which could cost them their permit


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I rmemeber seeing it in stores in May and last time I checked was near the end of Aug when I still saw the weed and feed bags in the store. When did that ban take place? IIRC and I could be wrong but I think stores can sell out thier remaining stock thus why I saw it still there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.ene.gov.on.ca/en/land/pesticides/index.php


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I guess it took a while for lal the stock to purge.  I've heard a lot of the guys at Home D say the green products don't work as well and about twice as expensive and to get the same effect as the weed and feed before I'd have to buy 3 the product and dose about 2-3 times to get something working well. >__<; I've not checked the pricing but anything 'green' always means like 2-4times as much.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

HI we have a landscaping company the best you can do is probably hire a company, with the fines and all I doubt anyone is using the old stuff anymore. Oh except golf courses and farmers. The new stuff licensed guys use does work pretty good but is expensive.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I plan on doing a 1-2 feeding treatments (fall and spring) to keep the weeds down and go godzilla with a flame thrower on it later. Found out from Home D that those sprays in I think 500mL cover something like 2 square meters so for my use I'd need to buy up a lot. 

I don't really have the funds for a lawn company to do the treatments for me. Also there is something about mowing the lawn, ferting, and deweeding that is satisfying to do it yourself while you've got time to think about other stuff while doing that. Kind of like defragging for me doing that tho the heat in the summer is the only thing that keeps me from doing it all the time. Well nature always wins according to 'life after people' show on the History Channel.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah the stupid tree-huggers somehow got the wonderful chemical 24-D banned. That's the "weed" part. You'll just have to do it in 2 applications - 1 for the fertilizer and a second for the weed killer.
You might want to try the old farm store I used to work at. We used to sell it. Call them at (905) 649-2112 and ask. Tell them I sent you (give my name and say I used to work there) and you might get lucky.

And give me a buzz if you end up going there 'cuz I live 2 doors down


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

There is one other thing you can do as soon as you see a weed and pull it up put some grass seed down put a little peat moss on it and water it every day.Fertilze spring and fall.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

This stuff seems to work well as a selective weed killer: http://dailyhomerenotips.com/2010/05/21/scotts-ecosense-weed-b-gon-review-working-in-24-hours/
Check out the reviews at CT: http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/2/OutdoorLiving/FertilizersGrassSeed/WeedControl/PRD~0591912P/Scotts%252BEcoSense%252BWeed-B-Gon%252BWeed%252BControl%252BSpray.jsp?locale=en

As for non-select plant killer for sidewalks and driveways you can use boiling hot water or spray undiluted vinegar. It killed the plants but it should take about 2 or 3 applications and the longer it goes without rain the better


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Or bleach =)

Works great for cracks and you can buy a whole jug for less than two bucks!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

50seven said:


> Yeah the stupid tree-huggers somehow got the wonderful chemical 24-D banned. That's the "weed" part. You'll just have to do it in 2 applications - 1 for the fertilizer and a second for the weed killer.
> You might want to try the old farm store I used to work at. We used to sell it. Call them at (905) 649-2112 and ask. Tell them I sent you (give my name and say I used to work there) and you might get lucky.
> 
> And give me a buzz if you end up going there 'cuz I live 2 doors down


57,

Thanks mate. I'm all for tree hugging and the environment thing asI've got the NASA 'blue marble' view. Until we can find another planet we can live on why trash up where you live right? BTW that 2 application was just to control it then I'll be likely doing the 1-2 spray application then just do manual control afterwards. Not like some people I know before that just kept dosing and dosing just to keep up with the 'greens' (think Joneses). *******, maybe I can check out the man cave/power shed if I head out that way.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Chris S said:


> Or bleach =)
> 
> Works great for cracks and you can buy a whole jug for less than two bucks!


Was thinking more this. !!!






DOOOOOO WANNNNNTTTTT!!!! Oh man taking me back to the Prodigy days when I heard that song come on the radio. Hell yah... that song was so made for that. Oh the irony in the design.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Was at the local yuppie plant nursery a few weeks ago, and among other overpriced allegedly environmentally harmless pesticides was a one pound jar of 'natural weed killer', for $50 (not a typo). So I of course checked the ingredients list which consisted of the single line 'Sodium chloride (99.86%)'. The mind boggles.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yo Aqua- no intention to dis the environmentalists- they are on the right track, except sometimes a few radical ones throw all logic and sanity to the wind. From everyone I've talked to in the past about it to anyone who seemed to know what they were talking about, banning 24-D was one of those things.

Me? I'm pretty anal when it comes to recycling- "Oh no, don't throw that in the garbage, it's _____" (scrap metal, compostable, or "I can burn it in the woodstove", etc...)

Usually the best thing you can do to your lawn is to keep it cut relatively short, and to physically remove the weeds when you are dealing with a small area. Might be hard if the lawn has been allowed to go for the last few years, but might be easy if you have kids who pick "all the pretty yellow flowers" 

Yeah let me know- the mighty Aphrodite is out of town for a few days this week with the kids, so the man cave is open for business!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

bae said:


> Was at the local yuppie plant nursery a few weeks ago, and among other overpriced allegedly environmentally harmless pesticides was a one pound jar of 'natural weed killer', for $50 (not a typo). So I of course checked the ingredients list which consisted of the single line 'Sodium chloride (99.86%)'. The mind boggles.


Hah, I wonder what the other .14% was


----------



## Pleconomous (Mar 7, 2008)

50seven said:


> Usually the best thing you can do to your lawn is to keep it cut relatively short, and to physically remove the weeds when you are dealing with a small area.


Most research done in this area suggests the opposite. You're better off keeping the grass a little longer which helps decrease the amount of surface area open for new weed seeds and helps the grass keep on top of the new seedlings and smother them out. Shorter grass does make it easier to hand remove, but also causes more weeds to take hold and germinate/spread faster in that area. Shorter grass also is more susceptible to extremely hot days/drought which again makes it easier for weeds to move in. Longer grass will fair much better in the long run (handles hot days better, deeper root systems, thickens up quicker, etc) than shorter grass.

Best thing you can do now-a-days with all the older pesticides off the market is to use the new preventative ones (those containing corn gluten) or simply buy corn gluten from bulk barn and apply to your lawn twice a year (beginning and end of the growing season) to reduce the rate of weed seed germination and then hand remove as needed. The new selective pesticide Weed B Gon by Scotts does work quite well when you follow the *INSTRUCTIONS*, although it is still limited as to what it will kill (it fortunately kills dandelions) . Although, if your neighbours aren't doing their share, you'll have extra work to do lol. Its all about competition, increase the competitive advantage of your grass, and you get less weeds.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*weeed and feed*

a freind of mine was in buffalo last week end and could not find any seems the stores were out of it , end of season . 
tom


----------

